# Wieviele Dienstjahre habt ihr den schon auf dem Buckel?



## MOD6699 (19. Juli 2012)

Hi Comm,

wollt mal fragen wieviele Dienstjahre ihr bei Steam schon habt? (Sieht man unter Community/Profil)

falls es schonmal so eine Umfrage gab könnt ihr diese selbstverständlich löschen. 

Und ja ich habe gerade meinen "Umfrageflash" 

Grüße


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Juli 2012)

Falls es 8 oder mehr gibt dürft ihr das selbstverständlich unten bei den Kommentaren angeben


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2012)

Im September werden es 6


----------



## rAveN_13 (19. Juli 2012)

8


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Juli 2012)

4,5 Jahre. Davor hat mich Steam n Dreck interessiert


----------



## Galford (19. Juli 2012)

"7 Years of Service" laut den Steam Badges. Am 2ten Dezember werden es dann 8.

Erstes Spiel war übrigens (Überraschung!!!) Half-Life 2, allerdings in der CE. Die CE hatte damals 2 Wochen Verspätung im Vergleich zu normalen Version.
Half-Life 2: Details zur deutschen CE


----------



## 10203040 (19. Juli 2012)

7 Jahre Account 1 - Am 19 Nov 2004 4:13pm sind es 8 .
4 Jahre Account 2 - Am 7 Oct 2007 2:15pm sind es 5 .


----------



## Jupp007 (19. Juli 2012)

5 Jahre schon


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> 5 Jahre schon


 
Bei mir auch.


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2012)

Etwas über sieben Jahre.

February 14, 2005


----------



## cultraider (19. Juli 2012)

Sept oder okt sind es 8 Jahre 

Hl2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile sind es 8 Jahre. Man wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Tiz92 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub 3 Jahre erst


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. Juli 2012)

7 Jahre mitlerweile und am 4 September sind es 8


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bin da auch erst 3 Jahre, liegt aber daran das ich lange Zeit nur einen Internet Stick hatte und somit lohnte sich da Steam nicht wirklich


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2012)

Haha, 1 - aber fast 2


----------



## seventyseven (19. Juli 2012)

2 Jahre beinahe 3


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Juli 2012)

Sorry Leute aber ich muss euch mitteilen, dass schon einige alte Sä... hier anwesend sind


----------



## PF81 (20. Juli 2012)

6 Jahre, erste Spiel müsste Red Orchestra dort gewesen sein.

Wie lang gibts die denn überhaupt schon?


----------



## DaywalkerEH (20. Juli 2012)

7 Jahre, seit 16 November 2004 ==> Half-Life 2


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. Juli 2012)

1 Jahr bis jetzt, erst.
Ab September hab ich 2 Jahre^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Juli 2012)

26.juli 2004 ... morgen werden es 8


----------



## RapToX (25. Juli 2012)

7

wobei ich es erst seit ca. mitte 2007 aktiv nutze. davor hab ich aufgrunde der lahmen inetverbindung darauf verzichtet.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juli 2012)

mein Acc hatte am ersten Mai diesen Jahren seinen ersten Geburtstag


----------



## myrazor (1. August 2012)

Am 7 Dez diesen Jahres werden es bei mir 9 Jahre


----------



## Nostrex (8. August 2012)

Am 7. Oktober werdens 3 ^^
Nur wegen CSS geholt den kram


----------



## Stevy (13. August 2012)

Fast 3 Jahre bei mir.
Hab mit nen Kumpel auf unserer Vserver wo wir eig. TS Server Hosten, aus langweile einen CS:S server erstellt der läuft immer noch


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

[X] 3 Jahre

bin seit 09.01.2009 dabei.


----------



## Kredar (4. September 2012)

September 2004 habe ich mich bei Steam registriert . Lange her .

[X] 8 Jahre

mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2012)

[X] 0 Jahre

Im Leben kommt mir sowas nicht auf die Platte


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2012)

[X] 0 Jahre

bisher erfolgreich davor gedrückt... auf viele weitere "dienstfreie" jahre


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. September 2012)

Wie könnt ihr nur?, ich kann nicht mehr ohne sowas Leben oder Denken xD, finde Steam ist die beste Erfindung seit Half Life (Mir extreme wichtig!) .


----------



## DarkMo (5. September 2012)

so verschieden sind die ansichten  ich frag mich, wie man sich freiwillig in sone knechtschaft zwingen kann ^^


----------



## Rohstoff (5. September 2012)

[X] _7 Jahre_

Seit dem Release von Half Life 2 bin ich dabei. Bald 8 Jahre...  Und ich ärgere mich noch immer über die Autoupdates, die nach der Installation zig GB saugen und mich nicht spielen lassen.


----------



## Caldion1 (31. Januar 2013)

Hi ,

Also ich habe 9,5 Dienstjahre schon bei Steam im September 2013 werden es dann 10 Jahre sein also ein Anniversary Edition 

Na gut bin ja auch ein Old-School Gamer 

PS: Ausserdem besitze ich eine 5 Stellige Steam ID 0:0:xxxxx

_*Freigeschaltet: 12 Sep 2003 3:35pm*_


----------



## Cifon (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir sind es 10 Dienstjahre 12.9.2003.


----------

